# Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung



## Fips80 (2. September 2013)

*Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Hallo. Ich habe vor in ein neues Case umzuziehen und bei der Gelegenheit will ich mir auch gleich eine Kompaktwasserkühlung zulegen.
Nur weis ich nicht welche da es mitlerweile schon viele verschiedene gibt.
Neues case wird das: Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011030-WW)
CPU die gekühlt werden muss ist ein 3570k der auch übertaktet wird.

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## hendrosch (2. September 2013)

Da da Gehäuse genug Platz bietet würde ich auf eine potente Luftkühlung alla K2 oder Silver Arrow SBE setzten. Die sind nicht wirklich schwächer als eine H100 dafür deutlich leiser und billiger. 
Wieso willst du überhaupt eine AiO Wakü?


----------



## Abductee (2. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Kann dem nur zustimmen, ein großer Turmkühler ist deutlich leiser als eine H100.
Produktvergleich EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094), Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW), Thermalright True Spirit 140 (BW) (100700546), EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya (84000000056) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Fips80 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Und wenn ich bei der Wakü die lüfter austausche?
Wenn ich diese Wakü nehme Corsair Hydro Series H110 (Sockel 1150/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/FM2) (CW-9060014-WW)
Und 4 von diesen Lüftern Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-2, 140x140x25mm, 1200rpm, 93m³/h, 20dB(A)


----------



## dragonlort (2. September 2013)

Also das die H100 laut sein soll ist quatsch.
Hatte die Ca 2 Jahre im System und man hat nix gehört. Und der Rechner steht bei mir auf dem Tisch 

Die Lüfter kannst du nehmen.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (2. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung*



Fips80 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich bei der Wakü die lüfter austausche?
> Wenn  ich diese Wakü nehme  Corsair  Hydro Series H110 (Sockel  1150/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/FM2)  (CW-9060014-WW)
> Und 4 von diesen Lüftern  Noiseblocker  NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-2, 140x140x25mm, 1200rpm, 93m³/h,  20dB(A)


 Für das Geld kannst auch schon eine richtige WaKü selbst zusammenstellen . Und da bekommst du dann mehr geboten (entweder richtig leise oder auch richtig kühl).



> Also das die H100 laut sein soll ist quatsch. Hatte die Ca 2 Jahre im System und man hat nix gehört. Und der Rechner steht bei mir auf dem Tisch


Eine Corsair H100 ist _nicht leise_. Sie mag dir vl. nicht störend auffallen, aber es gibt nachgewiesenermaßen leisere Kühllösungen. Kompakt-Wakü's kranken leider an mittelklassigen Pumpen und hohen Lüfterdrehzahlen, wenn sie Leistung bringen sollen.


----------



## Fips80 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Für das Geld kannst auch schon eine richtige WaKü selbst zusammenstellen . Und da bekommst du dann mehr geboten (entweder richtig leise oder auch richtig kühl).


 

Naja die Sache ist die. Mein schwager hat beruflich mit einem Handeelsvertreter von Corsair zu tun. Und da würde ich Corsair Produkte zum Einkaufpreis bekommen. Deshalb auch der Umzug in ein neues Case. Habe schon länger darüber nachgedacht.
Und die Wakü wollte ich eigenrlich nur deshalb weil es mir im Case besser gefällt und alles aufgeräumter ist. Wegen der Lautstärke und der Leistung kann ich auch meinen jetztigen Kühler behalten. Ist ein Silver Arrow
Ich weis es klingt blöd


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (2. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Wenn's vor allem um den Basteldrang geht und du dir im Klaren darüber bist, dass sich die Verbesserungen (gerade im Vergleich zum Silver Arrow) sehr stark in Grenzen halten - schlag zu . Wir sind ja hier in einem Forum von Bekloppten für Bekloppte (nett gemeint, kannst auch Nerds, Freaks,... einsetzen).

Aus Sicht der Sinnhaftigkeit (_darum geht's ja "normalerweise" in solchen Fragestellungen_) ist die Antwort eine andere .


----------



## Fips80 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung*



Fips80 schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese Wakü nehme Corsair Hydro Series H110 (Sockel 1150/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/FM2) (CW-9060014-WW)
> Und 4 von diesen Lüftern Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-2, 140x140x25mm, 1200rpm, 93m³/h, 20dB(A)


 
Wenn ich die sachen nehme dann sollte doch auch Ruhe sein, oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (2. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Wie schnell laufen die Lüfter des Silver Arrow jetzt unter Last (Standard-Lüfter oder andere?) und wie empfindest du die Lautstärke?


----------



## Fips80 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Ich habe die Standartlüfter auf dem Kühler.
Die laufen bei Last ( nach 5 min. Prime) mit ca. 1000 rpm. Das kommt mir persönlich schon störend vor. Cpu temp liegt dann so ca. bei 50 Grad.
Die sind das einzige was ich aus meinem Case raushöre. Hab auch noch 4 Gehäuselüfter die aber auf einer Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen sind.
Und Grafikkarte ist eine ASUS 7950 DirectCUII Top.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (2. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung*



> Ich habe die Standartlüfter auf dem Kühler.
> Die laufen bei Last ( nach 5 min. Prime) mit ca. 1000 rpm. Das kommt mir persönlich schon störend vor.


Die vier (!) Noiseblocker-Lüfter werden unter 1200 RPM garantiert lauter sein, die wirst du dann drosseln bzw. die Lüftersteuerung entsprechend anpassen müssen.
Zur Pumpe kann ich nichts sagen (bzw. nur Reviews zittieren), die wird warscheinlich erst bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen (dann aber durchaus) hörbar sein.


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Kompaktwasserkühlung*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## Fips80 (2. September 2013)

Naja ich habe es mir anders überlegt. 
Ich werde die Kompaktwasserkühlung lassen. 
Aber das Gehäuse lege ich mir trotzdem zu.
Eine Frage habe ich noch. 
Ust es sinnvoll die Lüfter des Silverarrow auszutauschen? 
Und wenn ja gegen welche? 
Ich würde ja zu den Noisblockern greifen, da da schon einen hier rumliegen habe.


----------

